# Let It Snow...



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

For those who hesitate to walk on their roof...

a rough estimate puts it at 30 tons (30 feet long, 8 feet wide, 5 feet high, 50 pounds per cubic foot)...am I right?

The poor springs jumped up when about half of it had been released...they seem right.

Too bad my Outback is stored far from my home. We received almost twelve feet of snow so far


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yikes!!! And they've said WE had alot!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW.... that's a lot of snow .... you must be very busy









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Now you see why I live in Texas?

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

QbcOutback said:


> For those who hesitate to walk on their roof...
> 
> a rough estimate puts it at 30 tons (30 feet long, 8 feet wide, 5 feet high, 50 pounds per cubic foot)...am I right?
> 
> ...


Wow! 30 tons! This is the best argument yet to settle the age old question about whether one should put the stabilizers down during winter storage.

That would be a big *NO! NO! NO!*

Just imagine what would happen to stabilizers, and your trailer frame, when 30 tons of snow on the roof compresses the springs like that. I'm convinced!

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess even tho this is evenly distributed







,I guess walking on the roof seems like a no issue, doesn t it.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

According to this site, http://www.reade.com/Particle_Briefings/spec_gra2.html

snow weighs


> Snow, freshly fallen 10 pounds or Snow, compacted 30 pounds


per cubic foot.

Either way, that's a lot of snow!!!!!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HOLY COW!!!! 
​That is a lot of snow. My kids loved the picture...thanks for sharing it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I think your a bit high on the weight as the tires would blow out at 8,000lbs per tire. You would have to weight 1 cubic foot to be accurite do to the difference of moisture content. 1 gallon of water weighs 8.33lbs James


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

QbcOutback

Thanks for sharing the pics.

The snow looks real nice up there. We don't know what snow is anymore.

Brian


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

OK...according to Mswalt numbers:

1 foot of light snow on top: 2400lbs (10lbs/cubic foot)
4 feet of compacted snow (very heavy!): 28800lbs (30lbs/cubic foot)

For a total of 31,200 pounds on 4 tires...or 7800 pounds on each! Half the weigth I estimated at first..but still a lot!!!!

If the tires blow at 8000lbs...it was close!!!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....our 8 y/o son's first question....."are they snowed in?".......and then, "can we go there?"









W-O-W !!!!

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

Crismon4, no this is ALL natural snow...

And if you want to come here...better wait summer!









Quebec 2008


----------

